# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Długotrwała biegunka

## cyrol12

Witam, od tygodnia męcze się z biegunką, myślałem ze sie czyms zatrułem i samo w końcu przejdzie. Minął tydzień a ja nadal sie męcze. Dodam że stolec jest rzadki. Poza tym czasami boli mnie brzuch. Brałem stoperan i pomagalo ale na chwilę, a nie chcę codziennie brać tego. Innych dolegliwości nie odczuwam, więc może powinienem poczekać. Czy radzicie iść do lekarza. Co to może być?

----------


## agusia84

Kup w aptece Calcium Carbonicum w dawce odpowiedniej dla Ciebie. Na biegunkę dobry jest również wywar z suszonych jagód, no i oczywiście dieta lekkostrawna. A jak po tym nie przejdzie to trzeba iść do lekarza.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------

